# It's been a while......



## gallerygirl (May 7, 2008)

I have beaded in the past, there is a fabulous bead shop not too far away.  It's dangerous to go in....you spend $70 and come out with a tiny little sack.  lol.  I also have made my own beads with clay.  This last year tho, I have been working with silver, actually it's pmc clay.  It is like a polymer with pure silver emulsified in it....you form your piece, set stones if you have them and fire in a jewelry kiln.  In the hot kiln, the polymer melts away and within 30 mins. you open up and have a silver piece of jewelry.  k


----------

